
Reasons you should delete-and-recreate your Facebook account - dilliwal
https://medium.com/@abhidilliwal/3-reasons-you-should-delete-and-recreate-your-facebook-account-f355e4cf9265
======
_Schizotypy
Why would you WANT fb to have correct data, as if their data mining is a good
thing?

